# دراسة في صيانة المعدات الطبية



## اميرحضرموت (17 يوليو 2007)

اريد منكم ان تفتوني حول دراسة صيانة اجهزة طبيةاي الدول العربية افضل واي الدول الاسوية افضل اريد تفاصيل كاملة حولا الدراسة وكم التكلفة


----------



## متوسط2009 (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
اذا اردت التعلم الفعلي للصيانة عليك بسوريا 
واذا اردت الشهادة وتمشاية الحال عليك بمصر


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 مارس 2010)

أخ متوسط2009 السلام عليكم،،،

ممكن تقلنا وين ممكن نتعلم الصيانة في سوريا


----------



## mgcv (18 مارس 2010)

الاخ متوسط 2009 مصر بلد العلم وليست الشهادات اكيد شكلك من بلد الادغال


----------



## mgcv (18 مارس 2010)

مصر بلد زويل


----------



## GhostKnight (18 مارس 2010)

مصر اساس العلم و العمل


----------



## عبد الرزاق الجبوري (21 مارس 2010)

جميع الدول خير وبركه ولعلم ليس احتكار لاحد


----------



## م/ علي الخالدي (22 مارس 2010)

شباب اتركوا العنصريه هذا المنتدى لتبادل المعرفة والخبرات


----------



## rania.elmamlouk (25 مارس 2010)

الاخ متوسط 2009 مصر مش بلد الفهلوة مصر بيخرج منها احسن واشطر الاطباء واذكى وامهر المهندسين واكبر عدد من العلماء والمفكرين خرج من عندنا مجدى يعقوب واحمد زويل ونجيب محفوظ واحمد البرادعى وغيرهم كثيرون انتو بقى عندكوا مين نعرفه


----------



## amiesab (25 مارس 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## محمد تومي (28 مارس 2010)

*جيد*

ممتاز أخي لكن أين المحتوى
الخاص بصيانة الجهزة الطبية شكرا


----------



## asedman (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف اذا نتوحد ونكون أمه بهذا الفكر يجب أن نرتقى بالعلم ولا ننحاز الى لما هو جيد ونتقى الله فيما نقول


----------



## fuad11 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

طبعا انا اريد ادرس هندسه معدات طبيه لما اشوف الانتفادات اصب ب الحباط لكن اتوكل هلى الله 

بس ايش ارايكم ب الهند


----------



## emadeddin6969 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أتمنى أن يكون الأحترام أساس التعامل .... ومافي داعي للتجريح بشهادات أي بلد


----------



## r0zeta (29 نوفمبر 2011)

وفي الآخر ,,

ما طلعتو بشيء!!!


----------

